# Titan 740ix pump block



## beamrider (Oct 6, 2013)

In the process of repacking my 740ix, I see this:










Crap, didn't realize it would be so big, hope I'm not breaking any tables.

Anyway, bounded inside the red is actual physical damage, corrosion I'm guessing, and I'm also guessing that if I bother to repack now, I'm going to have paint coming out of the top of the pump block under pressure.

Question: Is it possible to repair this? Re-machining maybe? I'm thinking no...Failing that, anyone have one in good shape they'd like to sell? Or a place I can get one, new, or used in working shape, for a good price?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Is that a pressure cut.

Sometimes the repair shops have some pump blocks laying around from pumps that died. You will need to call some. Look outside your market. That block may be near 250-300 new.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

epretot said:


> Is that a pressure cut.
> 
> Sometimes the repair shops have some pump blocks laying around from pumps that died. You will need to call some. Look outside your market. That block may be near 250-300 new.


My thoughts as well


----------



## beamrider (Oct 6, 2013)

Screwed up in the title, this is a 740i, not ix. Housing says ix for some reason, but it's not the full digital model. Haven't been able to find a used one, and having problems verifying the part number for a new one. The number stamped on the old block is 705-107. I can't find any info on that part number anywhere, even in the discontinued section of titan's web site. 

800-611 is the number for a block for a 740ix. Anyone have any idea if the 2 are interchangable or not?


----------



## beamrider (Oct 6, 2013)

Or 800-453, for that matter. This is getting frustrating.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the correct part number is 800-453. the price is $204.00


----------

